# Lukkos Squonker



## Papa_Lazarou (21/3/16)

As has been suggested, here's a brief review of the Lukkos regulated squonk mod...

The basics:
* Made by Italian modder Luca Cassenti
* Examples shown are single 18650 DNA30 devices
* Availability is scarce - new mods are released in small batches a few times per year, acquisition is more commonly achieved through private sale or trade
* Price can be cray cray (see scarcity above)

The reputation:
* "Finely crafted" is an understatement - these are arguably the most highly regarded squonk mods in the world in terms of artistic design and execution. Taste, of course, is subjective, however.
* No two are exactly alike, it seems. Even otherwise identical models will have a few details that make them unique from each other, be it material type, contour design, or etched signature.

So, first, some examples:






Now, what about the workings? Well...
* Chip is an industry standard DNA30, so no surprises there.
* Power adjustment buttons are located inside the body, next to the squonk bottle. Access is easy enough via removing the door.
* Squonk assembly is well designed - no leaking, looseness, or exposed wires (like you can see with other similar mods like the Svapiamo).
* 510 pin is adjustable.
* Battery contacts are installed well, spring is big and not too tight, so no accidental battery damage inserting or removing bats.
* 4 earth magnets hold the door - between these and the millimetre-perfect milling, Lukkos doors are about the best fitting, most secure doors there are. No wobbling, no play - feels like it was glued in, it's that secure.
* The stock bottle is the weak link. It's small-ish (5ml) and quite stiff. Bottles from SVA's or the new soft Italian squonk bottles are, IMHO, a needed retrofit.
* The 510 atty connection used to come in only a fixed 14mm cup, which was limiting. Newer mods come with a set of interchangeable cups for 14, 16, and 22mm.






So, the final verdict?

The Good:
* Exquisitely designed and executed. Flawlessly, really, in terms of the body and door.
* Well engineered guts.
* Newer changeable cup system allows for any atty to be workable.
* Will hold its value. Used mods can sell for above RRP.
* Very strong fan community worldwide - lots of people willing to offer advice and help with problems should they arise.
* Good customer support.

The Not So Good:
* Big price tag and scarcity.
* DNA30 limitations. Really, this is a tootle puffer's mod, but if that's your thing, this is the Rolls Royce of "art" squonk mods.
* Stock bottles need upgrading.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## WARMACHINE (21/3/16)

WOW, very beautiful. You are a lucky squonkerish

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/3/16)

Oh Wow! Just Wow! I have wanted one for the longest time... have had the odd opportunity to buy one but the price tag was just too much when you multiply by 17 for us South Africans. I am going to give my SVA a Spa stop and give it another go to see if Regulated Squonking is for me before I once again go in search of Unicorns!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (21/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh Wow! Just Wow! I have wanted one for the longest time... have had the odd opportunity to buy one but the price tag was just too much when you multiply by 17 for us South Africans. I am going to give my SVA a Spa stop and give it another go to see if Regulated Squonking is for me before I once again go in search of Unicorns!



Hey, I hear you on the exchange. Our Canadian dollar has taken it in the nards for the past year. Don't even get me started on the conversion on the Euro.

If you want unicorns... we shall talk further <muhuwahaha>


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/3/16)

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Hey, I hear you on the exchange. Our Canadian dollar has taken it in the nards for the past year. Don't even get me started on the conversion on the Euro.
> 
> If you want unicorns... we shall talk further <muhuwahaha>

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos (21/3/16)

Priced at about 419 €.
Interesting mods. 
I know a guy who goes to Italy often. Perhaps I can ask nicely to stow away a mod for me when he returns.


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/3/16)

Christos said:


> Priced at about 419 €.
> Interesting mods.
> I know a guy who goes to Italy often. Perhaps I can ask nicely to stow away a mod for me when he returns.



The problem is that they are not freely available... you either have to be on a list or have connections or buy one second hand... it will be a lot easier and less hassle to mug an italian and steal one!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WARMACHINE (21/3/16)

Christos said:


> Priced at about 419 €.
> Interesting mods.
> I know a guy who goes to Italy often. Perhaps I can ask nicely to stow away a mod for me when he returns.


Ouch, if that is retail, what are they selling for aftermarket ?


----------



## Christos (21/3/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Ouch, if that is retail, what are they selling for aftermarket ?


Probably about the same. 
I'm really liking the catch cup on these. 
Makes it very appealing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (21/3/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Ouch, if that is retail, what are they selling for aftermarket ?



It depends on where they're being sold. A lot of groups and sites restrict resells to the retail price. Some do not - there are a couple of groups on FB that charge flipper prices and that can get ugly (the same kinds of places that have people selling M-Atty's and NaRDA's for $300).

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (21/3/16)

Christos said:


> Probably about the same.
> I'm really liking the catch cup on these.
> Makes it very appealing.



The new catch cup system is very good - there's a size for most any atty, except maybe the Kennedy 24mm.


----------



## Alex (21/3/16)

Thank you for the very interesting information regarding the Lukkos squonker @Papa_Lazarou.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (21/3/16)

Thanks for the outstanding writeup and the photos @Papa_Lazarou 
Most informative and interesting
I loved your chirp about it being the Rolls Royce of "art" squonk mods
Just shows that there is no end to this wonderful rabbit hole!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (21/3/16)

Are these 510's available for sale anywhere? 
I'm liking the idea of getting one for a custom made mod.


----------

